# who's hiring in DFW texas???



## EMT-23 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know who is hiring in DFW area? Need to be hooked up with a job...I am an EMT-B...Let me know...THANKS!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel like there was a thread about this exact same thing not long ago...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 18, 2011)

EMT level?   Pretty much no one except transfer companies.


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> EMT level?   Pretty much no one except transfer companies.



emt-b...do you know any companies in particular?


----------



## UNTMatt (Aug 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> EMT level? Pretty much no one except transfer companies.



That's what I've heard.



EMT-23 said:


> emt-b...do you know any companies in particular?



Depending on where you're located, there's Guardian EMS and Champion EMS. Not sure if they are good companies to work for or not. I'm pretty sure the pay isn't going to be enough for me to commute to their locations, even if they are/were hiring.

Medstar and AMR haven't posted any EMT-B positions in a while from what I can tell.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 22, 2011)

Champion is hiring medics and EMTs.



MedStar is always hiring medics, but isn't looking for EMTs at the moment.

CareFlite is looking for medics AND EMTs in Johnson county (911) and Dallas (IFT)


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys...i just got a call this morning from careflite. I got the job!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 23, 2011)

For Dallas or Johnson county?


----------



## UNTMatt (Aug 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> CareFlite is looking for medics AND EMTs in Johnson county (911) and Dallas (IFT)



Thanks for posting that...considering the Johnson county but still 80+ miles round trip. Anyone know about what the starting salary is?


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 23, 2011)

garland...this is my first emt-b job so ill take what i can get...i need to get my foot in the door...maybe they will let me transfer to johnson county one day...


----------



## UNTMatt (Aug 24, 2011)

EMT-23 said:


> garland...this is my first emt-b job so ill take what i can get...i need to get my foot in the door...maybe they will let me transfer to johnson county one day...



I went ahead and applied for the Johnson County position. Garland is just too far and wouldn't be feasable between gas and wear on the vehicle to get to work.


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 24, 2011)

garland is a good 30 minutes from me...but its all good...im just happy to work for careflite...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 24, 2011)

I do 210 miles roundtrip right now, 80 is nothing. 

Especially considering CFs pay, even for just EMTs.


----------



## ANDREWG (Aug 24, 2011)

I do 200+ mile round trip to Fort Worth for Medstar I would love to have 80 miles.


----------



## jthaddeush (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got my basic and have been aplying around to, so far no luck but it seems like theres a lot of competition out there for the basic spots.


----------



## UNTMatt (Aug 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I do 210 miles roundtrip right now, 80 is nothing.
> 
> Especially considering CFs pay, even for just EMTs.



What is the starting pay for CF EMT's?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2011)

North of $14/hr... which is more than Paramedics made at AMR in Dallas when I worked there.


----------



## UNTMatt (Aug 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> North of $14/hr... which is more than Paramedics made at AMR in Dallas when I worked there.



That's much better than what I was expecting. Thanks for the response.


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont know who said 80 miles...garland is only 59 miles round trip from my house...and like I said I really dont mind the drive lol...its not bad at all...no complaints here...


----------



## ANDREWG (Aug 25, 2011)

I was talking about UNTMatt...


----------



## Hunter (Aug 25, 2011)

dang $14+... I need to move to texas and get a job with them >.>


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 26, 2011)

ANDREWG said:


> I was talking about UNTMatt...



oh ok gotcha i didnt see that reply...yea even 80 miles is not that bad...


----------

